# How long before he morphs out?



## konton (Nov 17, 2010)

It's been about 53 days since this Varadero hatched. He just started getting those stumpy sides and I've started seeing the arms forming inside his body when using a bright light. Any idea when I should drop him in the shallow water?


----------



## davidadelp (Sep 29, 2010)

Ive left my containers for tads at what I call normal levels (depending on the cup size 1-2inchs) until all the legs have popped then lower the water level and tilt the cup, Ive not lost a tad yet


----------



## jackxc925 (Dec 22, 2007)

I would say tilt in the next week or two.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

I move my metamorphs to containers with a bit of Spaghnum moss that rises out of the water. The froglet then gets to decide when it emerges. I would say you are about a week for front limbs and another week or so for the tail to be absorbed.

Good luck with him/her, Richard.


----------



## konton (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks for the info. Here we are at one week later and both front legs popped out just today. Okay, the right was yesterday. But the left was today!










I've cleaned the water, and tilted the cup so he can jump out if he wants.


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

looks healthy, congrats


----------



## Nillocean (Oct 3, 2008)

That's awesome man! Congratulations. Is this your first tad to morph out?


----------



## konton (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks everyone. Yep, my first one. It's been a long time coming. But I've got 14 more in the water right behind him. Mainly Tarapoto though. I wish I had more Varadero tads.


----------



## konton (Nov 17, 2010)

I put the container in a tank at an angle and added a pile of java moss for him to climb on. He already climbed up the edge of the container to see what life is like out of the water!








You can't see it here but his tail is getting absorbed fast.


----------



## YoungFrogs412 (Aug 8, 2011)

Hes looking good! couple of days to go!!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Congratulations! Great looking morphlet


----------



## konton (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks guys. Here he is face first:










I'm just on the edge of my seat waiting for the other two!

I think I need to move my two 1.1 back into separate 15 gallon tanks. I put them all together into a 60 gallon. Since then the females have laid eggs, but the males don't seem to fertilize them.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Good looking froglet.....Congrats!


----------

